# missing module ppp_mppe_mppc and pptp cannot connect

## bisz

Hi! I've read about howto configure pptpclient... so, i do all the things they tell to do, Patching kernel etc, but after all i have no ppp_mppe_mppc, only *c file... My kernel is 2.6.21 and i guess the lastest version of patch is 2.6.15, so those versions must match ? For some reason i cannot have older kernel than 2.6.20.... And i guess that missing module is reason of my problem.. My university has vpn server, and some time ago, i could connect to it by pptpclient and everything was working. But now i don't know if they changed something, but when i try to connect i get :

```
kapec marekd # pon ps debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

name marek\\s36876              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

remotename PPTP         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp vpn-ds.tuniv.szczecin.pl  --nolaunchpppd               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

ipparam ps              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 6

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x60630f9a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x2c48da29> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x2c48da29> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x60630f9a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x2c48da29]

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x60630f9a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0xc95ed912> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0xc95ed912> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x60630f9a> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0xc95ed912]

sent [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x60630f9a]

rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x89 <2aca52823ce2cd6b65237ddbdfec632e>, name = "pptp"]

sent [CHAP Response id=0x89 <3fe50f8757f66b6652a855484cf13cbb000000000000000026dc5561ea903bd0f104645ea661c882f03961f9700cac0300>, name = "marek\\s36876"]

rcvd [CHAP Failure id=0x89 "\024"]

MS-CHAP authentication failed: ^T

CHAP authentication failed

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer"]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "Authentication failed"]

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

rcvd [LCP TermAck id=0x2]

Connection terminated.

Waiting for 1 child processes...

  script pptp vpn-ds.tuniv.szczecin.pl  --nolaunchpppd, pid 11265

Script pptp vpn-ds.tuniv.szczecin.pl  --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 11265), status = 0x0

```

If i try to type wrong username i get :

```
kapec marekd # pon ps debug dump logfd 2 nodetach

pppd options in effect:

debug           # (from command line)

nodetach                # (from command line)

logfd 2         # (from command line)

dump            # (from command line)

name marek\\s36875              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

remotename PPTP         # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

                # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

pty pptp vpn-ds.tuniv.szczecin.pl  --nolaunchpppd               # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

ipparam ps              # (from /etc/ppp/peers/ps)

nobsdcomp               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

nodeflate               # (from /etc/ppp/options.pptp)

using channel 8

Using interface ppp0

Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/pts/2

sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x2f16685b> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MS-v2> <magic 0x1638517f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

No auth is possible

sent [LCP ConfRej id=0x1 <auth chap MS-v2>]

rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x2f16685b> <pcomp> <accomp>]

rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x2 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x1638517f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x2 <mru 1800> <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x1638517f> <pcomp> <accomp>]

sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 192.168.0.77>]

rcvd [LCP EchoReq id=0x0 magic=0x1638517f]

sent [LCP EchoRep id=0x0 magic=0x2f16685b]

rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]

LCP terminated by peer (peer refused to authenticate)

sent [LCP TermAck id=0x3]

Script pptp vpn-ds.tuniv.szczecin.pl  --nolaunchpppd finished (pid 12058), status = 0x0

Modem hangup

Connection terminated.

kapec marekd #      
```

so the errors differ from each other so it mean i've a connection, but some reason it doesn't want to connect me,

what can be the problem ? I also tried to connect to my homemade vpn server on windows XP and everything works fine.[/code]

----------

## Hyperwyrm

try to use built-in mppe-mppc support in kernel 2.6.24

----------

## bisz

i've downloaded kernel-2.6.24.4 and i cannot see it there in device drivers-> networking->ppp

----------

## Hyperwyrm

General Setup ---> Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers [Y]

Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> PPP (point-to-point protocol) support [Y]

Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> PPP MPPE compresion (encryption) (EXPERIMENTAL) [Y]

----------

## bisz

but we're talking about mppe or mppc built it? i'm getting confused, i have no such thing like mppe in 2.6.24 non-patched, do i have to patch it or what ? i guess patch is for older kernels??

----------

## Hyperwyrm

 *bisz wrote:*   

> but we're talking about mppe or mppc built it?

 

I think that's what you need, 'cause ... MPPE compression...

 *bisz wrote:*   

> i have no such thing like mppe in 2.6.24 non-patched

 

Oh, I'm sorry. I have this option in 2.6.23-hardened. So it must be in 2.6.23-gentoo too. And what about 2.6.24 I don't know.

----------

## bisz

ok, i have this in 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 after patched. but i cant load the module...

```

FATAL: Error inserting ppp_mppe_mppc (/lib/modules....) Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

dmesg :

```

ppp_mppe_mppc: Unknown symbol crypo_digest

ppp_mppe_mppc: Unknown symbol crypo_alg_available

```

----------

## Section_8

mppe, without mppc, has been built into the kernel since 2.6.15 - it is in gentoo-sources 2.6.23 and 2.6.24.  The setting is at Device Drivers->Network device support->PPP->PPP MPPE compression.  The module is ppp_mppe, not ppp_mppe_mppc.  I've been using this for ages to log on to our lan at work.  On the older kernels, I used the patch, which built the module as ppp_mppe_mppc, but haven't had to patch the kernel for this in several years.

Did you turn on the cryptographic options in the "Linux Kernel Configuration: Common kernel settings" section here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PPTP_VPN_client_%28Microsoft-compatible_with_mppe%29

Your dmesg output looks like that's what's missing.

----------

